# Working with walnut root



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

I milled up a walnut root last month. I sold some to a local woodworker (photos below). I am trying to use it for dulcimer backs and sides, but it just won't stay flat as it dries. Would it work to cut 1" thick blanks, treat it with PEG, then resaw to 3/16" thick? Any other suggestions? It has some amazing grain patterns, and would make beautiful instruments if I could keep it flat. Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you tried putting it in a sealed plastic bag to slow down the drying time?


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Plastic bag would be an easy fix. I'll try it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's the end result of two of the woodworking projects made from the walnut root. The grain was incredible, and it has a rich brown color. These pieces were made by professionals, but I kept back some for myself, as well. Can't wait to get another root on my band sawmill & destroy some more blades on rocks!


----------

